# Dallas Mavericks vow to back up tough talk



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *Dallas Mavericks vow to back up tough talk*
> 
> What exactly the new coach told his players is a little R-rated. But suffice it to say, he's looking for them to be real jerks on the basketball court.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/100308dnspomavslede.102543b.html


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

looks like J. Howard is gonna love playing for RC...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha, think of Dirk as Bruce. That's funny. Well, I hope that they'll back it up. They have a lot to prove to the fans.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Haha, think of Dirk as Bruce. That's funny. Well, I hope that they'll back it up. They have a lot to prove to the fans.



lol "thug" Dirk... Id definitely watch every game next season!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

btw, what do yall think of jho coming off the bench?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not approving of Josh coming off the bench. Grant it, he deserves it with his stupid actions, but if the Mavs want to win, they need to start Josh


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> I'm not approving of Josh coming off the bench. Grant it, he deserves it with his stupid actions, but if the Mavs want to win, they need to start Josh


I say if jumpshooting jho is still here, bench him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> I say if jumpshooting jho is still here, bench him.


It would be only half as bad if those shots were from 17 or 18 feet, but they have constantly been coming from one foot inside the three point line. :curse: And for whatever reason, a lot of our players love that spot on the floor.


----------

